# First aquarium 10 gallon



## little_mermaid (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been wanting fish since I was 5 years old and I'm now finally getting them. My dilemma is what to get. I'll get 2 Cory catfish to start my tropical tank but am unsure as to what else to acquire. Any tips? I'm not looking for the fish to mate I just want to keep them healthy and clean and alive.
What other kind of fish should I get and how many?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

The Corys would be much happier in a group of 4 or 5


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I would stick to tetra. Such maybe nine or ten neons OR five- to six black skirts and so forth. If you want to add corydoras I would say go with the dwarf corydoras. They get to be about an inch! 

So for example, this would be my recomended setup- seven neon tetra and four dwarf corys.


----------



## little_mermaid (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay thank you, Charlie that helps a lot.
And the cory catfish are really just going to be for cleaning so 2 will do just fine.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

The catfish will be happier in larger groups, it's nothing more or less than that. Cories aren't the best cleaners anyway. So if you aren't going to make them happy and you just want cleaners, get an oto cat, some shrimp, and a few snails. They'll probably do better than the cories and don't really need groups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

And don't forget they still need to be fed. They won't be happy and healthy with just whatever they find on the bottom of the tank. Corys, ottos, and snails can all eat algae wafers. Also, if you go with ottos, you should have at least 2 or 3, they tend to group together, or at least mine do.


----------

